# singlespeed bikes and frames 2019-20



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

it's that time, time to update the list. if you have a contribution, *please include a link to the product and some basic features.* I left out fat bikes as that seems to be a whole other discussion, but add your own to the list if that's your thing.

please research before you share. If the bike is no longer available on the new market, you can suggest it as a good used option. Otherwise, please don't allude to bikes that no one can buy new anymore.

Chumba made in Austin, Texas
Sendero pretty excited about this one. steel, 29"/ B+, modern geo, sliders, various dropout options.
Stella steel or titanium with conventional XC geo, 148 boost spacing, room for 29x2.6 tires. Alexandera Houchin's choice for the 2019 Tour Divide.

Specialized
Fuse the 2020 Fuse is available in several configurations and all of the aluminum frames have SS-compatible sliding dropouts.

Vassago the Jabberwocky is currently unavailable
Vassago just reintroduced the Verhauen (7/29/19). the new Verhauen is US made steel 29/27.5+ frame with shorter chainstays, PMW hardware, room for fatter tires, all the progressive modern bells and whistles.
Radimus Ti 29/B+, modern geo, boost spacing only, optimized for 140mm fork.
Moosknuckle 29x3"+ tires, bendy ti tubes, boost spacing
Optimus Ti XC hardtail

Santa Cruz
Chameleon
 aluminum or carbon trail hardtail. best bicycle video advertisement ever.

Kona
Unit rigid steel 27.5+. great "budget" bike with solid components. also available as a frame/ fork.
Honzo steel rowdy progressive hardtail. long, low, slack!

Salsa
Timberjack modern geo, aluminum, several hub width options using Salsa Alternator dropouts, downright cheap for a frame. titanium frame option and several complete variations that will convert to singlespeed easily.
Woodsmoke carbon 29+ with crazy-short chainstays
Fargo drop-bar rigid mtb with Alternator dropouts

Canfield
 Nimble 9 steel AM hardtail

Reeb
Dikyelous - super short stays, steel or titanium
Sixfidy belt-drive compatible steel 27.5+, 140mm fork optimized

Pivot
Pivot LES modern XC race carbon 29/B+
LES SS complete

Giant
XTC Advanced carbon XC 29/ 27.5

Surly
Karate Monkey 29/B+, steel with "nimble" XC/ trail geo, braze-ons everywhere for touring, cheap, gnot-boost track ends fit 135, 142, and 148 axles with ease. best selling point: I ride one.
Lowside
 26+ child of the classic 1x1
Krampus 29+ steel trail bike

Prophesy
Oracle new company, aluminum rowdy 29/27.5+ with sliders

RSD
Big Chief steel and Big Chief titanium 29+ with sliders, not-so progressive geo (is it just me, or does their geo chart seem off? why so short in reach/ETT?), 142 non-boost rear axle
Middlechild steel or titanium 27.5+/ 29 wheels with lots of clearance, long and modern, 140mm fork
Sargeant titanium or aluminum superBoost 157 rear spacing, room for 29x3 or 27.5x4 tires, 150mm fork, slack and long.

Soma- all steel, all belt-drive compatible
Sandworm fat 26, 27.5+ or 29x3 tires
Soma Juice 29er steel belt drive XC, room for 29x2.4 tires or 27.5x2.8.
Soma Riff 27.5 trail/ XC, 120m fork

44 Bikes - custom steel and ti from New England.

Voodoo
Zocalo titanium 29/ B+, Xc geo, 142 or boost axle, 120mm fork
Dambala similar (the same) to the Zocalo but steel.

Redline
Monocog cheap entry level rigid SS. downside- weird seatpost size.

Esker Hayduke 142 or 148 dropouts, new version is lighter, woot! specs say maximum 29x2.3, but also 27.5x3, so I'll bet something bigger than 29x2.3 will fit just fine.

Bikes Direct- five models of SS mtbs under $500. gateway drug!

Trek
Stache  29+ bike in carbon or aluminum. super rowdy geometry. (Austin locals happen to love this bike.)

Niner
SIR 9 Trail/ XC/ bikepacing optimized with Niner EBB. fancy steel and really cool chainstay yoke.

Pipedream
Moxie super-progressive long "enduro" geo, steel, 27.5+/ 29 tires, 140mm fork optimized

BTR
Chaser SS steel made in England, clean, straight lines, 135mm axle track ends. geo is fairly low and has a slack front end, but designed for a 100mm fork.

Ventana aluminum
Wolfram room for up to 29+ tires, boost, 120mm fork optimized, swinging dropouts, belt drive compatible.
El Comandante SS XC 29er, PF bottom bracket, 100mm fork

Spot
Rocker SS steel, modern geo, sliding dropouts, belt drive compatible

Lenz
Lunchmoney 5.5" full-suspension, lots of tire options, belt drive option.
Milkmoney 3-4" full suspension, lots of options.

[Wyatt made in Wisconsin aluminum with sliding dropouts
Maverick fatbike
Vista trail bike


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Giant xtc is still ssable in 2020. Boost, carbon, 27.5 x 3.0 or 29 and some people have used 29x3.0.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Edit, added to OP

Niner still has the SIR9


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

socal_jack said:


> Niner still has the SIR9


Add a link and some info about it, please. No need to quote my entire list, just add your own items.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

I like what Santa Cruz did with the carbon Chameleon.

You can also add these...

Pipedream Moxie
BTR Chaser SS
Ventana Wolfram & El Comandante
Spot Rocker
Lenz Milkmoney & Lunchmoney

Squid Bikes [email protected] Off Johnny can be ran as a SS with Squid's eccentric bottom bracket along with any bike with a PF 30 BB.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

mack_turtle said:


> Vassago
> Radimus Ti 29/B+, modern geo, boost spacing only, optimized for 140mm fork.
> Moosknuckle 29x3"+ tires, bendy ti tubes, boost spacing
> Optimus Ti XC hardtail


Re the current Optimus Ti, there are two variations, both Boost:
- The "regular" OpTi can take 29+, up to 3.0 tires, and the frame is slightly heavier
- Optimus Ti "Race", which is lighter, and can take up to 2.4 tires. I think the weight is in the 4-4.5 lb range, to compete with carbon frames.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Mack- thanks for doing this again. Great resource for current options!!

Esker Hayduke- https://eskercycles.com/products/hayduke

Quad butted 4130 frame, reasonable price, swappable dropouts for 142/148/SS/gears, pretty good geo, only drawback is tire clearance is max 29x2.3.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Esker Hayduke-... only drawback is tire clearance is max 29x2.3.


I really doubt that is the case. with advertised room for 27.5x3" tires, I would bet a 29x2.5 would have no problems.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

mack_turtle said:


> I really doubt that is the case. with advertised room for 27.5x3" tires, I would bet a 29x2.5 would have no problems.


Agreed or maybe even bigger.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Rod said:


> Agreed or maybe even bigger.


Clearance on the stays may not be the issue, the tallness of the tire could hit the seat tube since it doesn't appear to have much of a bend in it. Short chainstays and no bend in the seat tube = tire contacting frame.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Clearance on the stays may not be the issue, the tallness of the tire could hit the seat tube since it doesn't appear to have much of a bend in it. Short chainstays and no bend in the seat tube = tire contacting frame.


Agreed.

I did some digging and found this instead. I know nothing about this brand, but they use USA tubing and paragon machine works. It looks fantastic and I'm always behind products being made in the states. https://mythcycles.com/bikes/talos/

29 x 3.00 tire on a 40mm rim and a chainring up to 32 teeth. All at a 418mm effective chainstay length.

73mm BSA threaded bottom bracket
31.6 seatpost
148×12 Boost rear end
67.5° head tube angle
418mm effective chainstay length
Loopstay signature chainstay yoke
Full length cable housing
Triple bottle bosses below downtube
Optional sliding dropout upgrade
Optional stealth seatpost routing upgrade
Optional bolt-in framebag bosses upgrade


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

mack_turtle said:


> Stella steel or titanium with conventional XC geo, 148 boost spacing, room for 29x3...


Killer list - thanks! That said, I've seen a LOT of Stellas in the wild, and pretty sure that 29x2.6 is about as big as it'll fit out back.

I don't think I saw the All City Log Lady on the list. Pretty sweet...


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Stanton Switch9er 631, Slackline 853, Sherpa 853 and Switchback 631 https://www.stantonbikes.com/product-category/frames/steel/ Aggressive steel hardtails.

NS Bikes Surge Evo https://nsbikes.com/surge-evo,115,pl.html Kind of jump bike meets trail bike.

Pace Cycles RC529 and RC627 https://pacecycles.com/pages/rc529 Aggressive steel hardtails. They don't talk about single speed but it has sliding dropouts so I'd assume it could be done.

Marino Cycles. Custom made frames from Peru and a not very expensive price. https://www.marinobike.com/ Website is under construction right now but he is pretty responsive viva Instagram.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

CCSS said:


> I don't think I saw the All City Log Lady on the list. Pretty sweet...


I don't think they make the Log Lady anymore. It isn't on their website...


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

93EXCivic said:


> I don't think they make the Log Lady anymore. It isn't on their website...


Looks like the Log Lady is done. Sorry to be a turd about it, but this is why I asked at the start of this thread to research the bikes and provide a link. I added another bit to clarify that so readers don't go on wild goose chase trying to find a non-existent bike . If the bike is no longer on the market, you'll learn that when you look it up and find it.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

mack_turtle said:


> Looks like the Log Lady is done. Sorry to be a turd about it, but this is why I asked at the start of this thread to research the bikes and provide a link. I added another bit to clarify that so readers don't go on wild goose chase trying to find a non-existent bike . If the bike is no longer on the market, you'll learn that when you look it up and find it.


Huh? I put links in my earlier post...


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

93EXCivic said:


> Huh? I put links in my earlier post...


Yes, thank you. I was recognizing that you were correct to point out the Log Lady's fate. Just restating my request that we keep this list relevant (for now) and useful to people who are looking for a new SS mtb.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

mack_turtle said:


> Yes, thank you. I was recognizing that you were correct to point out the Log Lady's fate. Just restating my request that we keep this list relevant (for now) and useful to people who are looking for a new SS mtb.


Oh gotcha I was confused by the response.

Do the Troll, Orge and ECR not qualify? I guess they are more touring bikes.

A few more.

Trillion Prime. Prime - Trillion Cycles Aggressive British made steel hardtail.

Why Cycles S7 https://www.whycycles.com/our-bikes/s7/ Ti 27.5+ hardtail. And Wayward https://www.whycycles.com/our-bikes/wayward/ Ti 29+ hardtail.

Carver Ti and AL Gnarvester Aluminum Gnarvester - Carver Bikes Titanium Gnarvester - Carver Bikes 29+ Ti and Al hardtail.

Jones Plus LWB https://www.jonesbikes.com/jones-plus/ Do these count since they are available with an EBB and a bit more of touring bikes?

Tumbleweed Prospector Bikes - Tumbleweed Bicycle Co. More of a bikepacking bike and design for a Rohloff but has a EBB so could be run ss. 27.5+ Rigid.

Funk Cycles https://www.funkcycles.com/29plus https://www.funkcycles.com/275plusand29 Two hardtails (29+ and 27.5+/29) and two full sus (29+ and 27.5+/29)

Roca Roja https://www.rocarojabicycles.com/ Three models of Ti hardtails (two 29er and a 29+)

Stooge Speedball Speedball Biplane 29+ frameset Duster Blue | Stooge Cycles Comes with EBB. Rigid 29+.

Brother Big Bro https://www.brothercycles.com/shop/frames/big-bro/ 29/27.5+ rigid adventure bike

Genesis Longitude https://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/bike/longitude-fs 29/27.5+ rigid adventure bike

If those more adventure style bikes don't qualify I'll remove them from the list.


----------



## shaynec (Jul 22, 2016)

The 2020 Specialized fuse frame weighs 4.58 lbs and will fit a 2.8 mcfly in the rear. there is room for a 3" chronicle but I think it will rub with aggressive riding and decided against it.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Myth cycles appears to offer sliders on all their hardtails

https://mythcycles.com/


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

You can add the Jamis Dragonslayer. Don't think it's available as a single speed option to buy but the frame has sliders so you can make it ss. I just picked up a 2018 frame but they are also still being sold new.

https://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/dragonseries.html

PLUS
A 27.5x3" tire measures out to a 29" diameter and a 26x3" tire measures out to a 27.5" diameter. Combining them with a 40mm rim, results in the ultimate combination of traction, roll-over and versatility without being too heavy, too bouncy, too tall or feeling lethargic on the trail.

REYNOLDS 520 STEEL
For well over a century, Reynolds has been at the forefront of cycling design and engineering continually pushing the boundaries of performance. The 520 series double-butting provides both strength and weight savings resulting in a smooth riding frameset.

44MM HEAD TUBES
Oversized 44mm head tubes, like tapered head tubes, offer many advantages impacting the handling and performance of the bike. Not only do they allow for the use of tapered steerer forks adding more stiffness, lighter weight and better tracking in rough terrain, but the larger diameter provides a better surface area to weld the main triangle tubes to.

ADJUSTABLE SLIDING DROPOUTS
Our sliding dropout allows for 15mm of adjustment. Slide your rear wheel back to increase clearance for larger tires or remove all those gears and shifters and simply tension your chain for a quiet single speed ride.

READY TO LOAD
The Dragonslayer frames feature rear rack eyelets and enough cargo/water cage mounts for the option to load up all the gear you may possibly need out there. Full cable housing guides are used to ensure uninterrupted shifting performance when using a frame bag.

OUTBOARD CHAIN LINE
A 12x148 rear hub with 3mm offset chainrings minimizes the chance of chain to tire contact with short chainstays and "mid-fat" tires without compromising any pedaling efficiency to a wider q-factor.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Need to add these three Myth Cycles frame options also-

https://mythcycles.com/bikes/talos/

https://mythcycles.com/bikes/slaypnir/

https://mythcycles.com/bikes/wyvern/


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I am really surprised to see Specialized offering sliders. I think the last SS'able bike they made was the Crave and even that had a garbage EBB.


----------



## northy185 (Feb 10, 2019)

The Niner air 9 RDO is EBB friendly, boost, 100mm-120mm fork friendly.

https://ninerbikes.com/products/air-9-rdo


----------



## JackieTreehorn8 (Mar 12, 2016)

*Pipedream Moxie*

The new 2019 Moxie (size Longer)


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Amongst these options, any frame that hovers around the same price as the Karate Monkey?

Most seem to be higher price options but would like to try other steel offerings


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Soma, Kona, Esker, and RSD all seem to have frames closer in price to the KM. It's a difficult comparison to make. The KM includes a fork too.


----------



## Jp716 (Aug 19, 2016)

Isen Workshop out of the UK offers the Mountain G.O.A.T: https://www.isenworkshop.com/goat

Can be SS'd with a PF30 EBB, and is belt drive-compatible. Reynolds 853, 44mm headtube, 27.5+ or 29x2.4. Geared towards bikepacking and is a bit pricey, but that paint job... ???


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the list, but it’s not helping me kick this obsession with building up SS fat tire bikes. Lately I’ve been researching which frame could clear some big 27.5 Plus wheels with i45 rims.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

hardmtnbiker said:


> Thanks for the list, but it's not helping me kick this obsession with building up SS fat tire bikes. Lately I've been researching which frame could clear some big 27.5 Plus wheels with i45 rims.


You are not alone with this obsession! I even tried a SS 29+ Stache for 4-5 months, while a fun bike...just not as good of a fit for me. Back to a SS fat bike with 27.5x3.8 on 50mm rims, which seems to be my happy place.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Crust Bikes has a few models with Paragon Rocker style dropouts, availability is always hit or miss with them though:

Shred Eagle is a slack 650b option : https://crustbikes.com/products/shred-eagle/

Evasion is a 650b bikepacking option: https://crustbikes.com/products/the-frame-formerly-known-as-the-evasion/


----------



## wollongongdave (Jul 17, 2009)

JackieTreehorn8 said:


> The new 2019 Moxie (size Longer)
> View attachment 1262255


Love the Moxie, but don't understand why it only has one set of bottle cage mounts! So many of these more aggressive hardtails are the same.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice! Thanks for the list and this thread!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Awesome! What tires?


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

wollongongdave said:


> Love the Moxie, but don't understand why it only has one set of bottle cage mounts! So many of these more aggressive hardtails are the same.


My spearfish was the same so i made my own bottle mounts with 3m tape

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

hardmtnbiker said:


> Awesome! What tires?


If this was meant for me, Bonty Hodags.


----------



## wollongongdave (Jul 17, 2009)

Rod said:


> My spearfish was the same so i made my own bottle mounts with 3m tape
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Just double sided tape? It held ok?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

wollongongdave said:


> Love the Moxie, but don't understand why it only has one set of bottle cage mounts! So many of these more aggressive hardtails are the same.


I am going to add a second set on my Ragley with either the King Cage Universal Support Bolt or the Fidlock Uni Base (which requires their bottles but I really like the Fidlock bottles)


----------



## shaynec (Jul 22, 2016)

I have been riding this bike the last few days and it really is a sweet bike.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh Yeah! Updated geo. Shorter chainstays and 29x2.6" YES!! KONA BIKES | MTB | MTB HARDTAIL | Unit


----------



## Angelcaro (Jul 17, 2016)

How does that Pipedream Moxie climb? i currently ride a nimble 9 boost and thinking about getting a moxie.


----------



## JackieTreehorn8 (Mar 12, 2016)

Angelcaro said:


> How does that Pipedream Moxie climb? i currently ride a nimble 9 boost and thinking about getting a moxie.


I only ride it single speed but it climbs awesome since the Longer geometry fits me so well (love the Reach). It is effortless getting in/out of seat. Helps (for me) that I've set it up w high stack (spacers and 40mm risers) so it is a good position to pull bars and mash out of seat. Basically grips slightly above seat. Currently in max chainstays. I go up very steep trails and have no traction or wheelie problems. I want to eventually go mid chainstay and don't expect any issues. If I was climbing geared and seated all the time, I would say the seat tube angle is great, possibly a tad on steep side. I push my seat a little back, but I'm 31" inseam/all torso. A longer inseam/more regular proportion guy w higher seat will prob love this STA.


----------



## Angelcaro (Jul 17, 2016)

JackieTreehorn8 said:


> I only ride it single speed but it climbs awesome since the Longer geometry fits me so well (love the Reach). It is effortless getting in/out of seat. Helps (for me) that I've set it up w high stack (spacers and 40mm risers) so it is a good position to pull bars and mash out of seat. Basically grips slightly above seat. Currently in max chainstays. I go up very steep trails and have no traction or wheelie problems. I want to eventually go mid chainstay and don't expect any issues. If I was climbing geared and seated all the time, I would say the seat tube angle is great, possibly a tad on steep side. I push my seat a little back, but I'm 31" inseam/all torso. A longer inseam/more regular proportion guy w higher seat will prob love this STA.


I only ride single speed as well for the last 4 years, I ride up some fire roads to get to singletrack and do some seated climbing on those and easier grades or if I ride paved trails. Might order the frame in the next week, I like the Canfield but have been riding more aggressively lately.


----------



## SourWortBrewer (Jul 11, 2013)

shaynec said:


> I have been riding this bike the last few days and it really is a sweet bike.


What bike is that??
Looks great...SS with 29x2.8 Rear Tire Clearance!!! Alloy?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

shaynec appears to be riding a 2020 Fuse
https://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/fuse-2020-a-1106653.html#post14167217


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Vassago teasing the new Verhauen on their Instagram.

__
http://instagr.am/p/B0OEU0pAUPQ/

Edit: added link to new Verhauen at start of thread.


----------



## shaynec (Jul 22, 2016)

SourWortBrewer said:


> What bike is that??
> Looks great...SS with 29x2.8 Rear Tire Clearance!!! Alloy?


It is the newest Fuse. I bought it frame only. Alloy, the rear tire is a McFly.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

mack_turtle said:


> Vassago teasing the new Verhauen on their Instagram.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B0OEU0pAUPQ/
> ...


That looks great. I spotted some older generations at my last race and they were beautiful bikes. I really like the black and red.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Great list(s)!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I just built up the https://eskercycles.com/products/hayduke for my son
It's a really nicely made frame, and it comes with a Wolf Tooth headset, Maxle TA and all the clips and stuff to use a dropper or cap it and the different down tube routing and 3 water bottle mounts. The frame is really light, and built up with gears as follows it weighs 28#
34Fox 130 fork 
Thompson stem and seat post
Renthal aluminum bars
Ergon GE1 slim grips
WTB Rocket saddle 
Hadley hubs on 29er Velocity Blunt rim in back and RF Arc35 in front
Shimano 1x11 shifter and der.
New Shimano 4 piston trail brakes
Terivail Ehline 2.3 in back and 2.5 front. The tan walls

Anyway, now I'm considering building up a 27.5 plus version but SS of course.
Maybe a 34 Fox SC and some lighter parts it will be a 24# rig


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

mack_turtle said:


> Soma, Kona, Esker, and RSD all seem to have frames closer in price to the KM. It's a difficult comparison to make. The KM includes a fork too.


Esker includes a Wolf tooth headset with spacers. The steel is really light too


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

That new Chumba makes two from them I want... the Sendero and the Terlingua Ti... one day!


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> Add a link and some info about it, please. No need to quote my entire list, just add your own items.


Well, I see you finally added it, it does no good to add bikes to the list in other than the OP, that's how these list threads get bunged up.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.whycycles.com/our-bikes/
This is an interesting company that sells really curvy double butted Ti frames with slider drop outs for only $2500.
They also have a belt drive option. 
The frames look beautiful and have some nice looking etched graphics


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

hardmtnbiker said:


> https://www.whycycles.com/our-bikes/
> This is an interesting company that sells really curvy double butted Ti frames with slider drop outs for only $2500.
> They also have a belt drive option.
> The frames look beautiful and have some nice looking etched graphics


Beautiful bikes, I really love the clean, ultra subtle branding look. I have two bikes I've had powder coated and I just left them blank, no decals, etc.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

*Jamis Dragon Slayer*


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

This on the list yet?

https://reebcycles.com/bikes/klunker/hooptie/


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

https://www.identitibikes.com/aka/

Indentiti AKA. Aluminum frame. Looks kind of interesting.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## stumpe (May 20, 2017)

https://nsbikes.com/surge-evo,115,pl.html

I asked can i tension the chain using sliding dropouts from NS.

Answer: "Hi'

The answer is NOPE!

Sorry you have to use chain tensioner"

Can somebody explain me?  I understand it might affect tire clearance.


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

stumpe said:


> https://nsbikes.com/surge-evo,115,pl.html
> 
> I asked can i tension the chain using sliding dropouts from NS.
> 
> ...


I don't see why you couldn't from a mechanical standpoint. From a geometry standpoint, you might want a specific chainstay length, and you may not be able to get it if you're using the dropouts for tension. The bike is designed to be run at both extremes though, so tire clearance shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

mack_turtle said:


> I really doubt that is the case. with advertised room for 27.5x3" tires, I would bet a 29x2.5 would have no problems.


 Mine has 29x2.5" Teravail Ehline's on i35 rims. I fits with extra room on chain stays. The only issue would be taller or more "light bulb" fitting wide tires and narrow rims would probably hit the the back of the seat tube.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Clearance on the stays may not be the issue, the tallness of the tire could hit the seat tube since it doesn't appear to have much of a bend in it. Short chainstays and no bend in the seat tube = tire contacting frame.


Your correct, the bend is very slight and will hinder tall tires or fatter tires mounted to narrow rims that get a "light bulb" effect. Mine are 29x2.5" tires on i35 rims with out clearance issues


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

umarth said:


> This on the list yet?
> 
> https://reebcycles.com/bikes/klunker/hooptie/


I have a 135x10 bolt on SS Hadley hub. For only $600 for this frame it would be fun to build up a klunker SS.


----------



## MidnightFattie (Jun 13, 2017)

There are also a whole segment of 26" dirt jumper frames available that are ready for SS. 
Super short stays on all of them. 

Chromag Monk, Octane One Zircus/Melt/Void, Haro Steel Reserve, many others.


----------



## superflySS (Jan 22, 2018)

so if you guys had to chose one single speed specific frame and frame material what would you go with for ? carbon,aluminum,or steel 
i currently ride a 2015 aluminum frame superfly SS , which is amazing super fast... Trek no longer offers the Superfly SS..


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

superflySS said:


> so if you guys had to chose one single speed specific frame and frame material what would you go with for ? carbon,aluminum,or steel


Is this one question or two? Or three? Seems all could be resolved with a single answer if you just organized your words in a more concise manor.



> i currently ride a 2015 aluminum frame superfly SS , which is amazing super fast... Trek no longer offers the Superfly SS..


Are you in the market for a new frame or something?

I think 90% of SSers are going to prefer/seek steel frames.


----------



## superflySS (Jan 22, 2018)

yup, I'm looking into getting a new single speed frame. so most would prefer steel over aluminum correct ?


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

superflySS said:


> yup, I'm looking into getting a new single speed frame. so most would prefer steel over aluminum correct ?


Given the choice, I think pretty much all of us would take steel over aluminum. Steel vs. carbon is a bit more of a debate though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

superflySS said:


> yup, I'm looking into getting a new single speed frame. so most would prefer steel over aluminum correct ?


That's what I said. What is this, Abbott and Costello?

Here, I'll quote it again so I don't have to repeat myself.



*OneSpeed* said:


> I think 90% of SSers are going to prefer/seek steel frames.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

superflySS said:


> so if you guys had to chose one single speed specific frame and frame material what would you go with for ? carbon,aluminum,or steel
> i currently ride a 2015 aluminum frame superfly SS , which is amazing super fast... Trek no longer offers the Superfly SS..


Steel is overwhelmingly most popular for SS. It's not a performance thing; it's the heaviest. But SS bikes are pretty lightweight anyway, and steel has advantages-

-steel is damn near bonk-proof. Even if you dent it... whatever.
-steel is not expensive.
-steel is very well understood from a frame design perspective. A designer shouldn't get it wrong, and a savvy customer can know a lot about it by sight.
-SS can flex the heck out of frames, and steel is very tolerant of that. That's a little extra insurance for long term durability.
-it's not difficult to design a flexy steel frame that is durable.
-since it's already the heaviest material, designers are less tempted to make dumb decisions to save weight. SS is already suboptimal for climbing.
-nothing is cooler than a dude with a novelty beard, a wool jersey, and a bolt-on flask holder riding a steel bike.

So basically, steel lends itself to the values of many SS'ers. And so there's a lot of steel SS bikes... so that's what sells.


----------



## superflySS (Jan 22, 2018)

thanks guys... i'll be looking for a steel frame to build up my next SS.


----------



## shaynec (Jul 22, 2016)

I retired a Ti SS when I got my steel Verhauan, it suits me in every way. One of the things that surprised me is how quiet steel is.


----------



## superflySS (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm looking at the Surly Karate Monkey for a SS build.


----------



## JeffLenosky (Feb 21, 2013)

Here's two choices

https://reebcycles.com/bikes/mountain/dikyelous2/

This one is my signature bike, I chose to have non slider drop outs but we can easily do them on this:
https://reebcycles.com/bikes/mountain/redikyelous/


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

JeffLenosky said:


> This one is my signature bike, I chose to have non slider drop outs but we can easily do them on this:
> https://reebcycles.com/bikes/mountain/redikyelous/


Didn't know sliding dropouts were an option on this, but had a hunch since they offer it as belt drive compatible.

I really like the geo on this frame and the tubing too. But...

Yet another great looking frame that doesn't come in XL.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

> Yet another great looking frame that doesn't come in XL.


How tall are you? Jeff is 6'4" and the "long" size of that bike sounds huge. What part of the largest size sounds too small for your taste?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> How tall are you? Jeff is 6'4" and the "long" size of that bike sounds huge. What part of the largest size sounds too small for your taste?


I'm 6'3". The Geometry chart on the website (which is annoyingly only available in Imperial. We get it, it's made in USA. The entire bike industry uses the metric system, get on board.) shows a 18" seattube, 485mm Reach. Pretty typical Large dimensions for a "progressive" bike.

The Reach on my new trail bike is 510mm with a 60mm stem, so I could easily handle a 530mm Reach with a nice short 40mm stem, but only if I go custom. I'd like to try a properly short stem one day.

I'd love to ride one of these though, looks pretty sweet.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

To be fair, a frame with a 485mm reach is LONG by conventional standards. If you want an endurobro-long bike, it's not for you. Jeff is an inch taller than you and, if you've seen him ride, it's obviously not holding him back.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> To be fair, a frame with a 485mm reach is LONG by conventional standards. If you want an endurobro-long bike, it's not for you. Jeff is an inch taller than you and, if you've seen him ride, it's obviously not holding him back.


Are we sure he's riding a stock Large frame? I genuinely doubt it if he's 6'4".

Does he do 3-6 hour fun rides, or is he making short videos for youtube?

To expand, briefly, on my reasoning, with chainstays that short and a BB that's not super low (a good thing) you're going to need a long front center to keep the bike balanced.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

They need to get metric geo posted up at REEB. Imperial measures makes them look like they just rip van winkle'd the last 20 years.



*OneSpeed* said:


> To expand, briefly, on my reasoning, with chainstays that short and a BB that's not super low (a good thing) you're going to need a long front center to keep the bike balanced.


Are 60-70mm stems truly dead? I don't see them as a detriment necessarily. This bike has a pretty long FC; it'll just steer slow.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Are we sure he's riding a stock Large frame? I genuinely doubt it if he's 6'4".
> 
> Does he do 3-6 hour fun rides, or is he making short videos for youtube?
> 
> To expand, briefly, on my reasoning, with chainstays that short and a BB that's not super low (a good thing) you're going to need a long front center to keep the bike balanced.


I've crossed paths with Jeff personally. He's most likely 6'4". in fact, look that up yourself, it's not hard to find stats like that on a professional rider.

I don't know exactly what he does on that bike. he has other bikes. why don't you ask him? I don't think he'd go to the trouble of riding a bike that limits him. no one would do that.

considering he posts in this thread, ask him if he's riding a stock large frame. that would be silly if he's not. I've seen videos of him climbing Horsethief bench and descending Cat Mountain on it, so if it works for him, it works for him. his riding speaks for itself, so I don't think he needs to explain why his bike should suit everyone else, because he probably knows that it doesn't suit everyone, just like a bike with ocean liner of a front end doesn't suit everyone. if it does not work for you, then buy something else. it's not that hard. if you need a longer front end on a bike with a high BB and short chainstays, then that's what _you_ need. not everyone has the same tastes as you.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I get what you're saying, and I'm certainly not implying he's doing it wrong.



mack_turtle said:


> ask him if he's riding a stock large frame. *that would be silly if he's not. *


I guess my question was more- what makes you think he's not riding a custom XL version of that frame that isn't available to the public?


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

shaynec said:


> I retired a Ti SS when I got my steel Verhauan, it suits me in every way. One of the things that surprised me is how quiet steel is.


Fascinating... I have Ti and Steel SS's and do not notice one being quieter than the other... Ti has a bit more springy-ness IMO.


----------



## Newm (Jun 27, 2018)

mack_turtle said:


> To be fair, a frame with a 485mm reach is LONG by conventional standards. If you want an endurobro-long bike, it's not for you. Jeff is an inch taller than you and, if you've seen him ride, it's obviously not holding him back.


Agreed. 485 is long and right on par with my XL Yeti's and my friends Ripmo and Hightower.

I just received my Reeb ReDikyelous frame in size long (I am 6'3" as well) and waiting on a few parts to finish my build. To be honest the sizing of the bike is more along the lines of short = medium, medium = large, long = xlarge. In speaking with Reeb and watching Jeff's YouTube videos it is confirmed that he is in fact riding a long version of the bike and not a one off unicorn.


----------



## Mr. Blue Sky (Mar 5, 2008)

Anybody mention Reeb yet? Hardcore style 29 hardtails, PMW sliders, steel, 407mm chainstays!!!!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Mr. Blue Sky said:


> Anybody mention Reeb yet? Hardcore style 29 hardtails, PMW sliders, steel, 407mm chainstays!!!!


All the bikes are listed in the OP, including Reeb.


----------



## angelofverdun (Jan 1, 2020)

*Canfield*

Canfield Nimble 9 - Steel and Singlespeedablehttps://canfieldbikes.com/products/nimble-9-all-mountain-29-275-steel-hardtail-mountain-bike


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

angelofverdun said:


> Canfield Nimble 9 - Steel and Singlespeedablehttps://canfieldbikes.com/products/nimble-9-all-mountain-29-275-steel-hardtail-mountain-bike


That's already listed above, but thank you for contributing.


----------



## angelofverdun (Jan 1, 2020)

mack_turtle said:


> That's already listed above, but thank you for contributing.


Looks like 'Canfield' is title where 'Reeb Cycles' should be and the Nimble 9 is unlisted.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Ah, it was there at one time but I messed up the brackets the last time I updated the list. it needed updating anyway because the 2020 model is listed on a new page.


----------



## shaynec (Jul 22, 2016)

...


----------



## shaynec (Jul 22, 2016)

edubfromktown said:


> Fascinating... I have Ti and Steel SS's and do not notice one being quieter than the other... Ti has a bit more springy-ness IMO.


When I put the Ti together the first thing I noticed was how loud the 54 tooth engagement was with the DT hubs. I swapped them out for the 18's, no big deal. When I put the steel together and noticed that the bike sounds seemed muted, I but the 54's back in the 240's to see if I noticed it as much and I didn't. Conclusion, I'm sensitive, like a delicate flower.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

shaynec said:


> When I put the Ti together the first thing I noticed was how loud the 54 tooth engagement was with the DT hubs. I swapped them out for the 18's, no big deal. When I put the steel together and noticed that the bike sounds seemed muted, I but the 54's back in the 240's to see if I noticed it as much and I didn't. Conclusion, I'm sensitive, like a delicate flower.


LOL-

Some of my friends bitched and moaned when I had 54 star ratchets in one of my DT hubs so I went back to 36's (and use 18's in others). Guess I'm "insensitive" and my fat arse blocks the "excessive noise" haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelofverdun (Jan 1, 2020)

mack_turtle said:


> Ah, it was there at one time but I messed up the brackets the last time I updated the list. it needed updating anyway because the 2020 model is listed on a new page.


Thanks @mack_turtle for working hard to round up all the info - This is my most visited post/bible on mtbr.


----------



## felipespinoz (Apr 6, 2017)

angelofverdun said:


> Thanks @mack_turtle for working hard to round up all the info - This is my most visited post/bible on mtbr.


x2
Thanks a lot

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shaynec (Jul 22, 2016)

edubfromktown said:


> LOL-
> 
> Some of my friends bitched and moaned when I had 54 star ratchets in one of my DT hubs so I went back to 36's (and use 18's in others). Guess I'm "insensitive" and my fat arse blocks the "excessive noise" haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just love farting around with this stuff, I want to know for myself. I have all 3 ratchets as well, I can't remember why.


----------



## willawry'd (Oct 3, 2005)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Are we sure he's riding a stock Large frame? I genuinely doubt it if he's 6'4".


Think it's a custom XL (19.5):


----------



## willawry'd (Oct 3, 2005)

angelofverdun said:


> Thanks @mack_turtle for working hard to round up all the info - This is my most visited post/bible on mtbr.


Agreed! Thanks mack!
Finally found the wife a steel SS 27.5 in XS thanks to this thread.

Hayduke arrived Friday ...along with all the rain


----------



## Newm (Jun 27, 2018)

willawry'd said:


> Think it's a custom XL (19.5):


Per the guys at Reeb he is riding a standard "long" size as listed on their website. Like stated in the video the reach on the long size is slightly longer than their Dikyelous2 in a XL size. He made that video well before they had the bike listed and as we know now they are not listing the bike in a typical S, M, L, XL format.


----------



## willawry'd (Oct 3, 2005)

Newm said:


> Per the guys at Reeb he is riding a standard "long" size as listed on their website. Like stated in the video the reach on the long size is slightly longer than their Dikyelous2 in a XL size. He made that video well before they had the bike listed and as we know now they are not listing the bike in a typical S, M, L, XL format.


My apologies...I must have missed that in your post.

Wonder why they are recommending a "Long" for me at 6'0". Maybe I need to reconnect with them to confirm.


----------



## ReturnOfTheMTB (Nov 4, 2014)

Rod said:


> Giant xtc is still ssable in 2020. Boost, carbon, 27.5 x 3.0 or 29 and some people have used 29x3.0.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does the rear dropout look like, almost looks a builtin tensioner and made for SS


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

ReturnOfTheMTB said:


> What does the rear dropout look like, almost looks a builtin tensioner and made for SS


It is made for SS. No rigging needed. Ill get a pic soon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

ReturnOfTheMTB said:


> What does the rear dropout look like, almost looks a builtin tensioner and made for SS


Yes, it's got sliding dropouts.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Edit for context: Someone asked about the dropouts on the XTC.

Here's a pic of the right dropout. It can be ss or ran with gears. The hanger for gears has been cut off for a clean look.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Mone La Roca- La Roca - MONē

Fillet brazed, higher than normal BB which means you can run 26+, 27.5, B+, 29er, or 29+ wheels/tires. Can also run a variety of forks. Nice short chainstays but not a super long Reach. Good looking frame, and I love the adjustable chainstays.

Article- https://theradavist.com/2020/01/mone-bikes-la-roca-v2-braze-jah-part-deux/


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

That drop out design is extremely clever. Wonder how well it works. I'm a sucker for fillet brazing and the geo looks pretty sweet...


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Speaking of clever dropout designs, Moonmen makes frames with extendable chainstays and flexible seat stays:

Mension - Moonmen Bikes


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Stooge Mk4 is about $775 landed in the states. Includes a fork and EBB. Cant ever be ran with a suspension fork so a bit limiting in that regard.

Was originally thinking about a locally welded VerHeuan but not in the budget. 

I'm seeing the 2020 Kona Unit around $550 with fork. That might be the best deal going for an SS ready frame/fork combo, right?


----------



## Erichimedes (Jul 30, 2010)

Can Myth be included in the list again? All the models on my site (and full customs of course) can be built with Paragon sliding or rocker dropouts.

https://mythcycles.com/bikes/wyvern/
XC geo, 27.5+ / 29 hardtail

https://mythcycles.com/bikes/talos/
XC/Trail geo, 29x2.6 - 29x3.0 hardtail

https://mythcycles.com/bikes/slaypnir/
All Mountain geo, fits up to 29x2.6 hardtail

Thanks!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Erichimedes said:


> Can Myth be included in the list again? All the models on my site (and full customs of course) can be built with Paragon sliding or rocker dropouts.
> 
> https://mythcycles.com/bikes/wyvern/
> XC geo, 27.5+ / 29 hardtail
> ...


IDK, you should probably send me an XL frame to confirm. 29+ or full suspension version, I'm not picky.

TIA


----------



## Erichimedes (Jul 30, 2010)

*OneSpeed* said:


> IDK, you should probably send me an XL frame to confirm. 29+ or full suspension version, I'm not picky.
> 
> TIA


Sounds good, I will!

Just as soon as you send the check.



You heard about the dually already? That bit of information spread like wildfire.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Erichimedes said:


> Sounds good, I will!
> 
> Just as soon as you send the check.
> 
> ...


You can't sneak a steel full suspension bike by me. I started the thread for Pete's sake. You should definitely post up some more pics and details when the time comes. https://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/steel-full-suspension-bikes-1102669.html

(Plus I follow you on the Gram. Good stuff! And just listened to the "Shut up and build bikes" podcast. Seriously though, you're terrible at keeping secrets, apparently.)


----------



## Erichimedes (Jul 30, 2010)

*OneSpeed* said:


> You can't sneak a steel full suspension bike by me. I started the thread for Pete's sake. You should definitely post up some more pics and details when the time comes. https://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/steel-full-suspension-bikes-1102669.html
> 
> (Plus I follow you on the Gram. Good stuff! And just listened to the "Shut up and build bikes" podcast. Seriously though, you're terrible at keeping secrets, apparently.)


Ok, fair. I'm obviously not trying that hard to keep it a secret. I'm going to do a writeup on the prototype here in the next week and I'll post a bit about it when that's done. I hadn't seen that thread before, that's awesome there's some love for the steel full sussers!
But, OT. Thanks for considering my singlespeeds for the list (?)


----------



## Utahbikemike (Sep 11, 2014)

It doesn't look to me like the curent giant XTC is singlespeedable. The 2020 looks to not have the previous sliding dropouts the 2019s did. I'm casually looking for one of these, if i could do a 2020 it would widen my search a bit.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

somehow this flew beneath my radar all this time: Milwaukee Bicycles

The Grit 29er has nice rocker dropouts. everything is a bit old school with a "steep" head tube angle, long chainstays, straight head tube, and 135x10 rear axle. some of you are really into that.

edit- I said these were made in USA. a bunch of Milwaukee's other stuff is MUSA but not the Grit.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

mack_turtle said:


> somehow this flew beneath my radar all this time: Milwaukee Bicycles
> 
> The Grit 29er has nice rocker dropouts. everything is a bit old school with a "steep" head tube angle, long chainstays, straight head tube, and 135x10 rear axle. some of you are really into that. but for $525 USD for an American-made frame, that's a deal!


Aren't Milwaukee bikes manufactured by Waterford/Gunnar?

Just looked at your link, it says they (or at least the Grit) are handmade in Taiwan. Reynolds 853 main tubes but 1-1/8" headtube and quick release.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

71.5 HTA. Hell yea!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

chazpat said:


> Aren't Milwaukee bikes manufactured by Waterford/Gunnar?
> 
> Just looked at your link, it says they (or at least the Grit) are handmade in Taiwan. Reynolds 853 main tubes but 1-1/8" headtube and quick release.


You're right. I fixed that. confusing.

yeah, it's old school. for those of you who are looking for an old school type of bike, there is it. the top tube is short enough that i'd consider putting a rigid fork, drop bar, and semi-slick 50mm tires as a monstercross bike.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

wollongongdave said:


> Just double sided tape? It held ok?


Sorry, just saw this. I used some 3m vhb tape, which is insanely strong. It held great. This stuff can hold you and I up.


----------



## Deslock (May 23, 2010)

Utahbikemike said:


> It doesn't look to me like the curent giant XTC is singlespeedable. The 2020 looks to not have the previous sliding dropouts the 2019s did. I'm casually looking for one of these, if i could do a 2020 it would widen my search a bit.


2020 Advanced + still has sliding dropouts. 2020 and 2021 Advanced 29 do not.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Just noticed Myth Cycles isn't on the list, he's got a few pretty sweet bikes that are available as SS.

Wyvern- B+/29er 120mm XC
https://mythcycles.com/bikes/wyvern/

Slaypnir- Aggressive 140-160 AM 29er
https://mythcycles.com/bikes/slaypnir/

Talos 29+
https://mythcycles.com/bikes/talos/


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting those, very good looking bikes and the geo seems pretty spot on!


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Just noticed Myth Cycles isn't on the list, he's got a few pretty sweet bikes that are available as SS.


Slaypnir- Aggressive 140-160 AM 29er
https://mythcycles.com/bikes/slaypnir/

Hey, that's my bike!

I mean aside from them being mentioned a few times, they haven't been mentioned at all.








compression messed the photo up. you get the idea. great bike. Just rebuilt the wheels with hydras. Next upgrade is an avy cartridge with HSB.

Had a beautiful 40 miles yesterday on mixed old forest road and singletrack, DIY fundraiser ride for a local non profit.


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

Great list- esp since I've suddenly been hit with upgraditis. I'm currently on a 2017 Soma Juice and like it, but wish the CS were shorter (445) and the HA a little slacker (69).

Okay to ask for some opinions here in this list thread? Currently looking at the Chumba Sendero and Vassago Optimus ti. 

Sendero gets great reviews, but I'm having trouble swallowing a steel frame at $1699 (plus more for a color other than avocado). Also, BB is a bit higher than I'm used to, but that might be okay.

Optimus would be only slightly more $ for a ti frame. Secondarily considering a Chameleon C for $1299 which actually seems like a pretty good deal relatively speaking  

Would love to hear thoughts from folks that have experience with these frames, or have closely examined them like I've started to. Thanks!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ it's hard to compare geometry since Vassago's website is out of date and lacking a geometry chart... 

Sendero looks pretty good, lots of positive reviews. My only gripe is that they refer to it on the website as 'Downcountry'. I guess we have downcountry hardtails now too. :facepalm:

The Chameleon doesn't interest me. Not a fan of the geometry and I think I remember reading reports of the frame being stiff? 

Either of the metal options would make a sweet SS, though I'm not buying any frame without being able to analyze a geometry chart.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

So Cal RX said:


> Sendero gets great reviews, but I'm having trouble swallowing a steel frame at $1699 (plus more for a color other than avocado). Also, BB is a bit higher than I'm used to, but that might be okay.


that's made in USA pricing. I can't say whether that is worth the extra $$$, but the additional cost of domestic manufacture is always there. it's comparable to any other US-made frame. the $200 upcharge for color is weird though. they must have gotten a special deal on doing a bunch of them in that oddball color.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

So Cal RX said:


> Secondarily considering a Chameleon C for $1299 which actually seems like a pretty good deal relatively speaking  !


If you are a heavier rider, I'd probably stay clear of the Chameleon or at minimum buy new to have warranty. There have been issues with rear flex causing tire rub on a few of them. A close riding buddy had one warranty replaced after 3 rides.


----------



## willawry'd (Oct 3, 2005)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ it's hard to compare geometry since Vassago's website is out of date and lacking a geometry chart...


It's the same as the VerHauen per Tom (owner)...and others on this forum.


----------



## willawry'd (Oct 3, 2005)

So Cal RX said:


> Great list- esp since I've suddenly been hit with upgraditis. I'm currently on a 2017 Soma Juice and like it, but wish the CS were shorter (445) and the HA a little slacker (69).
> 
> Okay to ask for some opinions here in this list thread? Currently looking at the Chumba Sendero and Vassago Optimus ti.
> 
> ...


The Vassago VerHauen is $1,300 ($500 cheaper than the OptimusTi) and slightly more compliant too.

Now that Ionic Johnny Rotten peaked my interest back when Steve (Hardtail Party) first reviewed it but ownership has already changed as well as the tubing (from 853 to "a special blend of Tange Prestige and Deda"...whatever that means).


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

willawry'd said:


> It's the same as the VerHauen per Tom (owner)...and others on this forum.


Well then it should be a quick copy and paste to update the website.


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks all for the replies!



mack_turtle said:


> that's made in USA pricing. I can't say whether that is worth the extra $$$, but the additional cost of domestic manufacture is always there. it's comparable to any other US-made frame. the $200 upcharge for color is weird though. they must have gotten a special deal on doing a bunch of them in that oddball color.


I don't mind paying a bit a premium for made in USA, and especially for what seems to be a great brand/company. I agree that color is oddball though, so now we're talking $1899.



willawry'd said:


> The Vassago VerHauen is $1,300 ($500 cheaper than the OptimusTi) and slightly more compliant too.
> Now that Ionic Johnny Rotten peaked my interest back when Steve (Hardtail Party) first reviewed it but ownership has already changed as well as the tubing (from 853 to "a special blend of Tange Prestige and Deda"...whatever that means).


Didn't want to list too many frames, but the VerHauen is on the consideration list too. And thanks for sharing about the Ionic. Watching the Hardtail Party review was certainly compelling. Is a bit concerning about ownership and tubing changes.



willawry'd said:


> It's the same as the VerHauen per Tom (owner)...and others on this forum.





*OneSpeed* said:


> Well then it should be a quick copy and paste to update the website.


I agree, Vassago should update the website. Actually have emailed with Tom and he confirmed the geo is the same as the VerHauen. He also indicated a new slightly more XC ti frame is in the works, so I've been waiting to see that too. Maybe he'll credit me if I work on his website 



nitrousjunky said:


> If you are a heavier rider, I'd probably stay clear of the Chameleon or at minimum buy new to have warranty. There have been issues with rear flex causing tire rub on a few of them. A close riding buddy had one warranty replaced after 3 rides.


I'm not heavier (155 lbs.), but thanks, I didn't hear about the flex. That's on the carbon frame? I've also read of some intermittent issues with the dropouts. For my singlespeed, I really wanted steel or ti, but thought I'd throw the Chameleon c out to the group to see if there was a strong case for it.

Thanks again everyone. I'll continue to evaluate and circle back when I pull the trigger on a frame.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

The carbon chameleons are stiff (too stiff for my liking), but the aluminum chameleons feel great, I'm a big fan. They ride softer than most steel frames. I'd be totally happy with an aluminum chameleon + slack-r as my only bike.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

So Cal RX said:


> I'm not heavier (155 lbs.), but thanks, I didn't hear about the flex. That's on the carbon frame? I've also read of some intermittent issues with the dropouts. For my singlespeed, I really wanted steel or ti, but thought I'd throw the Chameleon c out to the group to see if there was a strong case for it.


Yes that was the carbon frame. At your weight, it's probably not even a concern then. However I'd still lean towards AL myself still for the Chameleon ( for the reasons Hardtail Party just mentioned above).


----------



## soccerjett (May 2, 2006)

*Fall 2020?*

Does anyone have a Fall 2020 update to which of these bikes and/or frames are even available right now? I would like to do a hardtail SS build over the winter but nothing (except very high end) is available thanks to covid.

Please let me know if you have any good places to look.....Or should I just wait until spring when the market is flooded with good used bikes?


----------



## planetx88 (Mar 24, 2012)

soccerjett said:


> Does anyone have a Fall 2020 update to which of these bikes and/or frames are even available right now? I would like to do a hardtail SS build over the winter but nothing (except very high end) is available thanks to covid.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any good places to look.....Or should I just wait until spring when the market is flooded with good used bikes?


Some brands will be on top of it by the holiday season, some other brands are, uh..."screwed" in the parlance of our time. On top of that, it makes a big difference what part of north america you are in right now, so whats true in the Northeast for me right now might be super different in the rockies or wherever. My suggestion, get your list of ideal hardtails, look up dealers, and start making phone calls now. Be prepared to offer a deposit to lock up something if they say they have confirmation they will get it. If you want to avoid all that crap, start your search for a used bike.

If you are looking for frames, some brands are sitting on piles of frames, but waiting for the components to hang off them. You may have better luck with this, again, it just really depends. That's all more discouraging than helpful, apologies. Not much in the bike industry if helpful right now.


----------



## Big Tiki (Nov 28, 2010)

*Fuse or Chameleon?*

I sold my SS a few years ago (Ti El Mar), and am looking to get a new SS but with slacker geo, closer to that of my FS trail bike. I have my choice narrowed to a Fuse or Chameleon, both with well-reviewed aluminum frames. Looking at the $2,400/$2,500 version of each. Both are out of stock until Spring.

Bike will be used for mostly buff hand cut singletrack with a few rock gardens, drops less than 2'.

I will probably replace the stock wheels on either bike with a set of 30mm internal rim wheels with high engagement and run 2.4 -2.6 tires for added traction and comfort, so the wheel spec on each stock bike isn't determinative for me.

Anyone with experience on the both bikes (Fuse from 20200-2021 and Chameleon of 2017-2021)? Or one bike? Or anyone with thoughts on choosing between the two?

Thanks.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Big Tiki said:


> I sold my SS a few years ago (Ti El Mar), and am looking to get a new SS but with slacker geo, closer to that of my FS trail bike. I have my choice narrowed to a Fuse or Chameleon, both with well-reviewed aluminum frames. Looking at the $2,400/$2,500 version of each. Both are out of stock until Spring.
> 
> Bike will be used for mostly buff hand cut singletrack with a few rock gardens, drops less than 2'.
> 
> ...


No experience with the fuse, but I LOVE my alloy chameleon. And this is from a person who hasn't owned a non steel/Ti bike in a decade. The cham rides REALLY nice, apparently all those saying alloy has come a long way were right. I looked at the fuse a bit, but didn't see the same glowing ride quality being referenced in reviews, so I skipped it. I bought mine frame only and built it up, and it is fantastic. I also LOVE the dropout adjustment, much better than the EBB's I am used to.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I’m itching for a new SS frame too.
The choices the SC Chameleon or the Salsa Timberjack. I like the fact that have drop outs for my 142x12 SS hubs. I’m not a fan of spacer kits and it’s nice when you can swap wheels easily with other bikes. 
I’ve heard the carbon Chameleon is not the best for SS due to chainring clearance. I haven’t heard much about the Timberjack.


----------



## ssalinas (Mar 31, 2011)

Me three. Looking at those two as well as a nimble 9. Have you seen the reviews on the HardtailParty YouTube channel?


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

All 3 are very fun bikes. Personally, I'd pick the chameleon and n9 over the tj. The timberjacks aren't specced with great forks. I'd also recommend taking a look at the 2020-2021 m4 fuse as well.


----------



## Big Tiki (Nov 28, 2010)

hardtail party said:


> All 3 are very fun bikes. Personally, I'd pick the chameleon and n9 over the tj. The timberjacks aren't specced with great forks. I'd also recommend taking a look at the 2020-2021 m4 fuse as well.


Thanks you. What would be the factors you'd consider when choosing between the new fuse and the chameleon? The n9 also looks great, but not a brand carried by my local shops.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

hardtail party said:


> All 3 are very fun bikes. Personally, I'd pick the chameleon and n9 over the tj. The timberjacks aren't specced with great forks. I'd also recommend taking a look at the 2020-2021 m4 fuse as well.


Hey @hardtailparty - I was also intrigued by your review of the Ionic Johnny Rotten. Watched it again last night, in fact.

I'm struggling to get info from them though. Do you have any insights about their production process or connections to Ionic?

The N9 looks like a killer bang for the buck, but I'm a dedicated rigid SSer, and the folks at Canfield agreed that I'd need a rigid fork with much longer than a 500mm A:C, and I don't think I'm gonna find a reputable one...


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

CCSS said:


> Hey @hardtailparty - I was also intrigued by your review of the Ionic Johnny Rotten. Watched it again last night, in fact.
> 
> I'm struggling to get info from them though. Do you have any insights about their production process or connections to Ionic?
> 
> The N9 looks like a killer bang for the buck, but I'm a dedicated rigid SSer, and the folks at Canfield agreed that I'd need a rigid fork with much longer than a 500mm A:C, and I don't think I'm gonna find a reputable one...


Never mind. Ionic got back to me yesterday afternoon. They just updated their website with some of the details I wanted.

Apparently the Johnny Rotten will fit a 29x2.6 out back, will ship the first pre-orders in Feb, and will cost $1950 for frame only. That's a tough pill to swallow for a stock steel frame. For less than $1700 the Chumba Sendero and the Myth Talos check very similar boxes with more flexibility.


----------



## willawry'd (Oct 3, 2005)

Just got this from Esker:Japhy Steel Hardtail 29er
$750
HT: 66
ST: 75
CS: 425-437
Plenty of room for 29x2.8 fully slammed
Fork: 120


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

willawry'd said:


> Just got this from Esker:Japhy Steel Hardtail 29er
> $750
> HT: 66
> ST: 75
> ...


Read about this yesterday, definitely a nice looking frame well under $1k. Nice to have another good frame only option available!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I've been a huge fan of Esker and have a Hayduke that I have built as a geared bike and swap out my wheels between 27.5plus to 29 to Mullet plus 



I'm definitely interested in this new frame, I already know how well Esker does steel and nice their frames ride.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I was also considering the new Surly KM but now that Esker just announced the Japhy, it’s at the top of my list. 
Obviously aluminum frames are going to be lighter and honestly the new aluminum frames are not as harsh as the old ones but steel still seems to just be more alluring.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Looks nice, but the 110mm headtube on the XL is about 40mm shy of what I would want.



willawry'd said:


> Just got this from Esker:Japhy Steel Hardtail 29er
> $750
> HT: 66
> ST: 75
> ...


----------



## Utahbikemike (Sep 11, 2014)

i know this is a couple months old, but I ended up looking at these 3 bikes extensively.

I race shorter SS XC during the week and like to do longer ride stuff (50ish mile rides/races) a couple times a year. I'm coming off a 2013 specialized crave ss.

I was looking for something more comfortable for the longer stuff and something with more tire clearance (2.35s are tight on that frame).

Chameleon was the top of my list but I didn't want the brown. It's hard to get the black frame for some reason. I've been waiting impatiently for it. The rear SS drop-outs being non-boost, threaded BB, good price.

I was looking at the sendero, but decided against it as it was a little more agressive and heavy than I wanted (It is also too expenive for a steel frame, IMO) but I did love the avocado green. I started looking more towards the stella, but I'd want the TI and it was more than I wanted to spend. If i was going that route I'd rather just get a surly as I've had no issues with the KMs i've had.

My buddy told me about the vassago black friday deal so I hopped on that and ordered a optimus TI. For the same price as the chameleon it seemed like a good deal, geometry was on point and the price was right for titanium. Doesn't hurt it's also usa made.

Been emailing tom back and forth over the last couple days trying to finalize colors and decals and get this thing ordered.


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

Utahbikemike said:


> i know this is a couple months old, but I ended up looking at these 3 bikes extensively.
> 
> I race shorter SS XC during the week and like to do longer ride stuff (50ish mile rides/races) a couple times a year. I'm coming off a 2013 specialized crave ss.
> 
> ...


Nice! I jumped on the Black Friday deal and got an Optimus ti as well.

After extensive research and some great tips from this community, I was actually leaning towards the Sendero. But then a 5-month wait for the Sendero, plus the Black Friday deal tipped me the other way.

Just waiting for the frame and picking out some parts right now. Cant wait to build it up!


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

So Cal RX said:


> After extensive research and some great tips from this community, I was actually leaning towards the Sendero. But then a 5-month wait for the Sendero, plus the Black Friday deal tipped me the other way.


when were you inquiring about a Sendero? i just got on the list on Monday and the wait is ~3 months.


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

jct said:


> when were you inquiring about a Sendero? i just got on the list on Monday and the wait is ~3 months.


It was a week or two before Thanksgiving. Vince gave me that timeline. Perhaps they were able to move things up a bit since then.


----------



## willawry'd (Oct 3, 2005)

Utahbikemike said:


> Been emailing tom back and forth over the last couple days trying to finalize colors and decals and get this thing ordered.


Nice choice. What kind of a timeline did Tom give you?


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

So Cal RX said:


> Nice! I jumped on the Black Friday deal and got an Optimus ti as well.
> 
> After extensive research and some great tips from this community, I was actually leaning towards the Sendero. But then a 5-month wait for the Sendero, plus the Black Friday deal tipped me the other way.
> 
> Just waiting for the frame and picking out some parts right now. Cant wait to build it up!


Is the Optimus geometry listed somewhere? I'm not finding anything on the Vassago site (which is horrendous).


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

G-Choro said:


> Is the Optimus geometry listed somewhere? I'm not finding anything on the Vassago site (which is horrendous).


Yeah, the website definitely needs some updating. Funny, during the Black Friday weekend, geo was listed, but it was the same geo chart from the VerHauen. Now that chart's gone from the Opt ti, but Tom has said it's the same geo, so that's what I've been working off of. Specs are not all the same though. For example, seatpost size is 30.9 on Opt ti, and 31.6 on VerHauen.


----------



## JustRon (Nov 20, 2009)

mack_turtle said:


> I left out fat bikes as that seems to be a whole other discussion...


Is there a thread somewhere for fat bikes with sliding dropouts? I looked around, but couldn't find anything worthwhile. (I even found a thread that I started a while ago.)


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

broadwayron said:


> Is there a thread somewhere for fat bikes with sliding dropouts? I looked around, but couldn't find anything worthwhile. (I even found a thread that I started a while ago.)


Kona Wozo, Surly Wednesday, Surly ICT, Salsa Mukluk, Pivot Les fat, Otso Voytec (3 position), that's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Kona Wozo, Surly Wednesday, Surly ICT, Salsa Mukluk, Pivot Les fat, Otso Voytec (3 position), that's all I can think of off the top of my head.


RSD, all models, sliders are standard equipment.


----------



## Krapper2 (Sep 11, 2020)

Looks like the Farley's still have sliders too.


----------



## VielziDub (Oct 4, 2007)

Another to add for the economically minded: Jamis Dragonslayer. Steel frame, Boost, Sliding dropout, 27.5+/ 29er. Jamis Dragon Series - Steel Hardtail Trail Bikes

I bought mine (in 2015) based on all the boxes it ticked including Shimano gears/ brakes, Fox forks (plus all the bits above!) Its been a great versatile bike, but my dropper is now seized int he frame (my bad!)


----------



## vuduvgn (Jan 8, 2004)

I’m liking the Chamaleon C but does nobody else have an issue with only one bottle mount inside the frame triangle?
I’m coming from a 2015 Highball running single speed with magic gear 32/17.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

vuduvgn said:


> I'm liking the Chamaleon C but does nobody else have an issue with only one bottle mount inside the frame triangle?
> I'm coming from a 2015 Highball running single speed with magic gear 32/17.


Yes. Lack of 2nd bottle mount in the frame, and a few reviews that indicated the carbon version is a pretty unforgiving ride, are the two things that knocked it off my list. No test rides in my area though. So maybe others can chime in on the 2nd point.

One thing to consider is if you want to run a dropper and how much drop you need. Bottle mounts on a seat tube can limit max insertion on some frames. So lack of them on the Santa Cruz could be a nod to the dropper fans.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

vuduvgn said:


> I'm liking the Chamaleon C but does nobody else have an issue with only one bottle mount inside the frame triangle?
> I'm coming from a 2015 Highball running single speed with magic gear 32/17.


looks like it has a bottle cage under the down tube. my Karate Monkey has the same setup and the bottle under the DT works fine. there's just not enough room on most modern frames with dropper posts and low top tubes. if they put a place for a second bottle cage on the seat tube, you'd only be able to fit a _tiny_ water bottle anyways. I use a Lezyne cage under my frame and put a cap on the bottle valve to keep dirt out. I drink from the bottle on the top first and when it's empty, it takes five seconds to switch them. the space on the seat tube is just enough to strap a small pump without interfering with anything.


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

Sour Pasta Party - pinch bolt EBB; moderate geo (69 HTA; 75 STA; 435 CS); flat mount rear brake
beautiful frame with some interesting features


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ it's always good to have more options, but I shake my head at flat mount on mountain bikes. Not a fan.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ it's always good to have more options, but I shake my head at flat mount on mountain bikes. Not a fan.


What is the downside to flat mount? Seems to tuck in out of harms way quite nice.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

kustomz said:


> What is the downside to flat mount? Seems to tuck in out of harms way quite nice.


It was developed for road bikes. There's less room for adjustment, tighter pad clearance (in my experience, no idea if this is fundamentally true), and often the caliper mount is not flush which causes the caliper to roll when you tighten the hardware. The hardware is more finicky, lighter duty.

Not to mention there are way fewer options for a flat bar brake lever tied to a flat mount caliper. Yeah you can work around it, but most of these type of brakes are light weight XC style brakes. More and more I want 4 piston calipers on most of my MTB's. I also like the sturdy 5mm bolts and beefy looking/feeling mounts.

Flat mount is great for gravel bikes, I'll never have it on a MTB.


----------



## Feendog (Oct 12, 2016)

Hardtail party reviewed the carbon chameleon. He couldn’t get the chain to clear the chainstay singlespeed, or something like that.


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

*OneSpeed* said:


> It was developed for road bikes. There's less room for adjustment, tighter pad clearance (in my experience, no idea if this is fundamentally true), and often the caliper mount is not flush which causes the caliper to roll when you tighten the hardware. The hardware is more finicky, lighter duty.
> 
> Not to mention there are way fewer options for a flat bar brake lever tied to a flat mount caliper. Yeah you can work around it, but most of these type of brakes are light weight XC style brakes. More and more I want 4 piston calipers on most of my MTB's. I also like the sturdy 5mm bolts and beefy looking/feeling mounts.
> 
> Flat mount is great for gravel bikes, I'll never have it on a MTB.


Another drawback at least right now is that it forces the brake line to be run along the downtube and chainstay. This not only isn't aesthetically pleasing but can cause serious headaches on larger/longer bikes because it adds considerable length to the line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

kustomz said:


> What is the downside to flat mount? Seems to tuck in out of harms way quite nice.


Have them on both my ROS9s and only downside I've seen is bleeding the brakes as line loops down to start towards chainstay, need to get the front of the bike really high to bleed air really well. One bolt is a little tight for 180mm to get to but not horrible. So far the posts are dead on.


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

Little_twin said:


> Another drawback at least right now is that it forces the brake line to be run along the downtube and chainstay. This not only isn't aesthetically pleasing but can cause serious headaches on larger/longer bikes because it adds considerable length to the line.


Personally, I find top tube routed cables to have much more visual prominence than this. (Photo from Sour's website)


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

david.p said:


> Personally, I find top tube routed cables to have much more visual prominence than this. (Photo from Sour's website)
> 
> View attachment 1920509


Like wheel size cable routing is subjective. Doesn't change the fact that bikes are getting long enough these days that factory supplied lines aren't going to cut it in some cases.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustRon (Nov 20, 2009)

It's too bad Sour uses an EBB. I think their Bad Granny is a pretty cool modern klunker, but I don't like EBBs.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Starling Beady Little Eye. Short travel full suspension designed for single speed use.









Beady Little Eye - Starling Cycles


Single-speed, single pivot. Riding bikes shouldn’t be complicated.




www.starlingcycles.com





Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

93EXCivic said:


> Starling Beady Little Eye. Short travel full suspension designed for single speed use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want the 29er version!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is my latest SS frame with custom parts build.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

hardmtnbiker said:


> Here is my latest SS frame with custom parts build.
> View attachment 1927522


Nice! Japhy? More deets, please. Mine is built up w/ some similar stuff...


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Nice! Japhy? More deets, please. Mine is built up w/ some similar stuff...


Sm frame Dusk, 34Fox 120 Factory. Fox Transfer 125 Performance, ENVE 50mm alloy stem. ENVE 760mm flat bar. Ergon grips (waiting for the oil slick version) Fox dropper lever. XT M8120brakes, (oil slick bolts)160mm XT rotors, Ergon saddle (oil slick rails) WTB KOM i35 rims and Hope SS/T hub rear. WTB Scraper i40mm front. Hadley hub. Rimpact tire insert. RaceFace Next SL cranks and ring. XTR pedals Wheels Manufacturing BB. Maxxis Recon EXO 2.6" rear and Terivail Coronado light and supple 2.8" front. Silca Ti water bottle cage(oil slick) Endless cog, E13 tubeless sealant


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

You can add Sour Bikes out of Germany. BIKES - Sour Bicycles

They have a gravel, XC, and Trail hardtail frame that's SS compatible. Plus a Klunker.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

*OneSpeed* said:


> You can add Sour Bikes out of Germany. BIKES - Sour Bicycles
> 
> They have a gravel, XC, and Trail hardtail frame that's SS compatible. Plus a Klunker.


Hmmm, Pasta Party... And the Bad Granny! Damn, they have it goin on.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Great reference for people. Bump.


----------



## soccerjett (May 2, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Great reference for people. Bump.


This list is awesome - any chance there is a 2022 version in another forum, or are people willing to update this one? Thanks!!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

It seems like I start the new thread for SS frames each year. I'll get right now that, but I might have to change my rates. you folks don't pay me enough.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mack dropped the ball??


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

soccerjett said:


> This list is awesome - any chance there is a 2022 version in another forum, or are people willing to update this one? Thanks!!











singlespeed bikes and frames FY22


it's time to update the list. I started a similar thread about two years ago, but half those bikes are out of production. if you have a contribution, please include a link to the product and some basic features. the only "requirement" is that bikes listed here should have some sort of included...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## soccerjett (May 2, 2006)

mack_turtle said:


> It seems like I start the new thread for SS frames each year. I'll get right now that, but I might have to change my rates. you folks don't pay me enough.


😂Thank you we appreciate you!!


----------

